# Two Coyotes Down



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Made one stand yesterday morning on the way to check my game cameras. This was my first stand of the season. At the 1 minute mark I saw 2 coyotes running at full speed about 1/2 mile away. About 4 minutes later 3 of them come out of the trees. They were locked on the decoy and kept coming across the opening. 30 seconds later I stopped the lead one about 3 yds from the decoy and I fired the first shot, 10 seconds after that, 2 of the coyotes were down. Should have had the third one. He actually stopped and offered a shot but I missed. They are furred up pretty good but the skin is still a little blue. This is the first triple I have called and first double that I killed myself. Should have been a triple. It is a male and female. The male is the redish colored one.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice work!! What were you shooting?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shooting a Rock River AR in 223


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like it sure did it's job... and so did you!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. I saw 6 or 7 during the archery hunt but always too far to try with a bow :?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job. Thats a quick way to earn a hundred bucks!-----------SS


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually $100+. I skin them out and sell the fur. More than paid for my fuel.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

The male has a good coat for it. The red looks nice. Most the coyotes I see here in Texas are ragged ugly things


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Reb, has anyone told you that you are a bad a$$?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like the red fox are interbreeding with the yotes!:shock:
That is a great picture right there. I saw a young pup run across Pioneer Crossing the other morning. Didn't look old enough to be on his own.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad to see you're not just on PredatorMasters! Congrats on the yotes!


----------

